# files di fortune in italiano

## malteo

Potete allegarne qualcuno?

Adoro quelle offensive   :Twisted Evil: 

Saluti gentoofili   :Cool: 

----------

## Montag[SGU]

Questa e' un'idea simpatica.

Se ne potrebbero fare degli ebuild.

----------

## stefanonafets

Qualcuno mi spiega???

Tank

----------

